# Your Flexible Friend.



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Credit cards.









You see a watch you cannot live without







Cannot afford it,but have plastic,would you bash the credit card and hope you can pay it off?









Me,yes,many times


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

No never!

I never buy anything on my card that I can't afford to pay back straight away.

I think (apart from houses) I've only ever made two purchases on credit in my life and one of them was a car.

Just the way I am. I save to get the money to pay for things 1st.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't like credit except for houses, cars etc. I would rather not pay interest if I can but who knows if the "one" comes along.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I admire your principles.

I tend to juggle mine around on 0% cards never had to pay interest in 5 years on anything


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Never spent anything on credit except for the house. I'm with PGtips here. earn first, spend later. Saves the worry as well. But I guess smart people do like Alex: Well done.

There is one step better, my wife and I are hesitating to get into this. There's a bit of admin involved and you have to keep track of deadlines to safeguard your credit rating. Some cards even give you a cash advance or something of the kind. You can then transfer this around to 0% offers and invest the money and earn a few hundred pounds a year doing NOTHING! It's not a scam, there is more info on a website /email newsletter that is full of money saving tips. High ly recommended, don't hav ethe details here but will post them later if anyone interested.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pieter,I agree,no scam at all.Funny things credit rating,more you are in debt for more they give you









Most credit cards give you 0% on blance transfers for about 6 months.Just apply for new card before the deadline ,and you have another 6 months.If you have a large credit rating,you can buy a car for 0% over as long as you are prepared to keep switching cards









Some people don't like credit,but if you do it carefully it can be to your advantage


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I lived the good life in the late '80's and just at the wrong time the company I worked for went bust, boy did I learn a lesson







Since '89 I have never had a loan nor not paid off my cards each month. Since then I have only had mortgage payments and utilities to pay for each month, bliss!

Perversley, I now like the wait before owning the watches I want, I get far more pleasure than I would if I had just "banged them on the plastic" I feel like I've earned them, it's a treat.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I certainly am not living the good life,but will get something I want,if I feel I need it bad enough









Payment protection on cards and loans is a good idea,although we never think so at the time,and don't want to pay the extra.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Forgot to add.There may be a time in everyones life,where they need a sum of money to pay for something important,not luxury items.Everyone does not have savings for one reason or another.Be prepared that's my mottr is that the Scouts


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Nope Never,


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

I have managed so far to keep it paid up. They are the handiest thing for internet or phone transactions.

Nothing worse than ordering something and waiting for a cheque to clear.

Well, maybe there is. Those dammed calling cards from Royal Mail


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

As long as you can pay them off,they are the most convenient way of buying goods


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

pg tips said:


> No never!
> 
> I never buy anything on my card that I can't afford to pay back straight away.
> 
> ...


 A man after my own heart









Btw do you ever save up for something and then find, when at last you have the money, that you no longer want it


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I have plenty of savings,but why break into them when you can use 0% interest?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

You are all good lads.

I use them all the time - just got my first platinum one.

Life's too short. If I want something, I buy it. As long as you keep regular payments, they leave you alone.

Silly me, but that should have been my middle name.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I agree with Paul 100%,nice one Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I thank you............

One man's madness is another man's pleasure/insanity?

Author me on spur of moment - hence crap.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

chrisb said:


> Btw do you ever save up for something and then find, when at last you have the money, that you no longer want it


All the time Chris, wedding being the latest example


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Paul


----------

